# Subjective Review: SA-2.75FR



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

*Intro*
I was one of the lucky people who was giving a free set in exchange for a review. First of all , I will like to thank Jacob personally for allowing me to participate 
in this special offer. Jacob has said this would make an excellent upgrade as a oem drop in replacement. So since I was so lucky to receive a pair for free, I will
be doing 2 completely different subjective reviews. The first one will be in my main car as a oem drop in replacement. The other review will be in my other car that
has a full audio install with more power. Now, off to the review!

*Product:*
Sundown Audio SA2.75FR speakers
specs
2.75" Full Range Speaker
4-Ohm Impedance
20W RMS Power Handling
Frequency Range 170Hz - 20KHz
Sensitivity: 88dB
Mounting Depth: 33mm

*Car:*
This will be going in a 2011 Dodge Challenger SRT8. My car came with the kicker sub package, not sure what brand the speakers are they dont say on them. Just got the car not too long ago, so I been buying equipment piece by piece. As of right now the only audio upgrade
I have in there is these sundown speakers . Everyone has different goals when it comes to car audio. So this review can be directed to people who are not wanting to spend lots 
of coin and do a simple audio upgrade to their car. It is being ran off HU power using existing wiring.

*Shipping and receiving:*
Goods was delivered in a timely manner after he said he had shipped it. It arrived in good order and packaging was up to par. It also came with speaker cut out sheets, 
which makes it easy to make baffles if required.

*installation:*
hardest part about the install was just making baffles as my car takes 3.5" dash speakers. After making baffles took about 30 mins to get both speakers in.

*initial impressions:*
The first thing I noticed that the midrange was alot louder but clear and noticed less distortion when turned up to about 90% volume. I drive about a total 50mins a day so I thought
it would be better to ride and listen to all my usual songs all week so I can get more in tune with these speakers and give a more honest review.

*Overall impressions in this car with an OEM setup:*
One thing I have learned over the years is that when it comes to car audio , your system is only going to sound as good as your weakest link. We are talking about a double
din oem radio with 3 eq settings low mids highs with minimal DSP capabilities and Crappy oem door speakers and a kicker sub in the back in a small box. Well I can honestly tell the 
SA speakers are definetely the strongest link in this system. Its hard to seperate the speakers and give an in-depth review because of the DSP capabilities of an oem HU.
I can only give my overall impressions as a whole with all the other oem speakers in comparison to oem setup.

*Listening experience:*

As a drop in replacement, listening experience was improved. The mid range vocals had more detail, After fading the speakers all the way to the front vocals seem to come alive 
however the rest of the speakers(door speakers and sub) couldnt keep up in terms of output with less distortion. However I honestly feel like there is so much more potential 
due to being able to go volume max without any distortion. Alot of the differences that I heard over the week vs stock dash speakers was seperation in details in songs when it came to 
vocals and instruments. Being able to hear and distinguish certain instruments with clarity is a desirable trait I try to go for. I am really excited to put these in my g35 and 
pair them my anarchys and SA-8 next week.

*Overall impression as a OEM drop in replacement set up:*
Like I said earlier , when it comes to car audio people always have different plans and goals. If you are just looking to upgrade your oem stock system and wanting to add more clarity
to your car. I would definitely recommend these. They are VERY budget friendly and very well designed and will easily integrate into your oem stock system.

*Coming soon:*
Within the next week or two I will be installing these in my Infinity g35 coupe. They will be ran off a PPI 1600.4 paired with 6.5 anarchy exodus speakers and a pair of SA-8's as substage.
Ran off a pioneer PRS-80 where I can time align, Eq and properly power these speakers. I feel like in this car I will be able to push these speakers to their potential and decide if I will be keeping them in my challenger.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the initial impressions! =)


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

sundownz said:


> Thanks for sharing the initial impressions! =)


No , thank you sir for allowing me to review your speakers . Can't wait to hook them up in a real system


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you had a chance to install these in your G35?


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

norurb said:


> Have you had a chance to install these in your G35?


No I ended up selling it , however I am in the process of a big build in my challenger so I will start out with these and swap them with some AP 3" drivers I bought


----------

